# Nerve damage in right leg just off of back surgery



## ttimpe (Mar 18, 2014)

I am just getting back on the bike going to get a new Trek 4.3 Domane. To help my back out. I am experiencing some nerve damage in my right leg the Dr said I would get some cause my nerve was severely pinched. Was wondering if you guys have any suggestions to help me overcome this nerve damage.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd recommend seeing a sports chiropractor


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Time is only thing that heals nerve damage. I herniated back in Sept of last year, left leg still numb. Others I have spoken to say it took a year for theirs to heal fully.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

*same here, herniated L4/L5 last Sept, left leg still numb. I now consider that normal. Folks say it will heal, I have doubts about that so far. My back only hurts when I don't get daily bike ride.*


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

keep riding.. if have a golf ball sized spot on my left hip that goes nuts after some rides (post knee surgery) hip blocker shot side effect. Anyways it has lessened over time with continued riding and barely bugs me anymore.


----------



## sixseventeens (Jun 17, 2014)

i agree it,Anyways it has lessened over time with continued riding and barely bugs me anymore.thanks


----------



## Chazzie shorthair (Aug 9, 2014)

sorry to hear of everybodys nerve damage, about 4 yr ago I herniated a disc that lead to complete loss of al muscle tone in my quad and atrophy of 2.75 quad size. I had been playing hi level sr. tennis for a bout 10 yrs, to this day I still can't run a step. Started cycling 2yrs ago, about 3500 miles p/yr. and my best time for 1 hr now is 19.67 miles. some strength has returned, but my quad size never has. I am 67 yrs old, and have found riding as fun and competitive as tennis. Lyrica is now a daily med. though.


----------

